# Bagged Tacoma, SRT-4



## JWest09 (Mar 18, 2009)

My buddy just got done building his SRT-4 and recently picked up the tacoma so he wanted some new pics. C&C if you please.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.


----------



## CW Jones (Mar 18, 2009)

I like them, I always like car pictures tho lol so that doesn't mean much. The one thing that gets me ALL the time.... when people leave there license plate on for photo shoots! take that ugly off center front plate off the SRT-4 and shoot it again. Its one thing when they are spur of the moment type shots... but these dont look like it, they look of much bettter quality.


----------



## JWest09 (Mar 19, 2009)

i should have had him remove the plate, but i didn't think about it. Next time, definitely


----------

